# iPad without iTunes?



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I know this is a little OT, but I'm getting an iPad mostly for using the Roamio Stream and have never owned any Apple product to date. Note that my daughters have iDevices and at some point I had to have iTunes running on my laptop and just hated that software. I kind of view that software as the TiVo equivalent of TiVo Desktop which I also don't like. So my question for you iOS gurus is these days can you run iPad without needing iTunes? If iTunes is just for backup purposes then is iCloud (or whatever it's called) enough with the free space you get by default? To get videos and music onto the iPad I'm pretty sure there are apps that can do that that don't require iTunes right? So I just need something to back up the OS (not the apps, music, or videos) in case of catastrophic failure, so iCloud should be sufficient right?
(Sorry if I'm using incorrect Apple terminology).


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

You don't have to have iTunes to get your ipad up and running. 

You will have to have an iTunes/Apple account. The iCould is sufficient for backing up your iPad settings. 

I don't know of a way to get music from your computer onto your iPad without using iTunes software.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

You will need an AppleID and iTunes does have some administrative features you may rarely need to use. 

With that said, I cannot remember the last time I booted up iTunes - definatley not since administration was moved to the cloud (2 ipads ago).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

OK thanks. I already have an iTunes account from years back and actually used that for ordering the iPad Air online so I'm all set there.
I recently helped my daughter use https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wireless-transfer-app-share/id543119010 to transfer videos from her iPad Mini to my Windows laptop, and that seemed to work pretty well. Once she runs the app then I can connect to her iPad from a web browser and then either download files from her iPad or upload files to it via the browser. (I didn't try upload, but downloading videos worked fine, so I assume it could work for uploading videos and music too). Even if that doesn't work, with the zillions of Apps available I'm sure there must be plenty that can handle music + videos without requiring iTunes.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I only use iTunes when I upgrade devices because the backup and restore is faster then using the cloud. Other then that I never use iTunes directly. I buy music and apps directly on the devices.


----------

